# No tamp method



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

I've just been checking PIDSilvia for tips on flat shower screens. It mentions that in Italy, hard tamping isn't used.

Does anyone use a Silvia without any tamping, or even very light tamping?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This may refer to the more traditional aspect of using lever machine for espresso , where grind fine and tamp lighty is more common dor these type of machines .

i don't think anyone here would advocate not tamping at all .

I could be cruel and suggest giving it a go and see what happens....









it won't be good though .


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Yesterday I bought an espresso from a shop where the barista tamped holding pf in one hand and tamper in the other. Very light press with the pf resting on nothing. I was very dubious of trying the resulting shot but it was delicious.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oracleoftruth said:


> Yesterday I bought an espresso from a shop where the barista tamped holding pf in one hand and tamper in the other. Very light press with the pf resting on nothing. I was very dubious of trying the resulting shot but it was delicious.


"Air tamping " I believe the kids call it ......

Tamping is a variable along with grind dose and distribution trinity of espresso .

It can be light if all the other three are balanced and done properly for a good extraction.

How much you press is the least important factor out of the above mentioned , if the others are balanced to achieve the extraction you require ,

I would be sceptical that a basket that has no prep or tamp would work , as the surface off the coffee should be level and even at the very least ........

Allot of traditional baristas would use the in built tamp on the mazzers flatten and level the coffee off, this might be very light.

Plus they didn't use naked pfs so no idea if they were channelling shots etc.

But as long as they taste good ....

Those crazy italians ...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The degree of Tamping required depends on 3 things

1. The fineness of the grind & the type of coffee

2. The Grinder

3 The requirements of the machine being used

One thing that appears to be a common problem though.....people usually tamp far too hard.


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> The degree of Tamping required depends on 3 things
> 
> 1. The fineness of the grind & the type of coffee
> 
> ...


The recommended 30lbs seems far too excessive.

After problems recently with cheap supermarket beans, I bought some fresh roasted local beans and my coffees are great now.

As an experiment I'll try my next coffee (it'll be this evening), following my current rituals, except I'll level the grinds only, no tamping. My fear is that the espresso will gush through but in the spirit of experimentation I'll give it a go and post my results straight after.

With regards to the 'air tamping', I always assumed the portafilters must be pressurised?

Finally, as a side-note, I recently compared a home-made flat-white against a leading high-street chain, and I can happily say that the cost of a Silvia, good grinder, upgrades, fresh coffee, and the time spent dialling-in, beats the panties off the convenience of shop bought coffee. I ain't going back.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think Gary did some experiments with tamping and found it didn't make much difference at all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let us keep how you get on......

glad the coffee is paying off .

air tamping was my little joke

I meant using a Pf and a Tamper not balanced on a worksurface or bench when pressing . They won't use pressurised pfs.....


----------



## martyistheman (Jan 24, 2014)

Test done. I had more time this afternoon than I thought.

I did "air tamp" very lightly as this was the easiest way to level the grinds.

15g of Roundsquare Roastery House Blend in. 26g out in 25 seconds. Didn't blonde at all. Crema perhaps a little thinner than normal but only a little. Approx 120ml microfoamed (to the best of my abilities) milk added. Taste - I 'think' it's the same as firmly tamped coffee. I'm beginning to second guess myself, so if there is a difference I'm struggling to find it.

After just one test, so this is pretty anecdotal really, I'm coming round to the view that tamping is not as important as I previously thought.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

I've started nutatinh and it's improved my consistency 100%. Getting really good shot straight out of the centre of naked PF and weight wise it's very consistent. Was sceptical until I tried it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Now try no tamping.......


----------

